# Christmas Pudding recipe



## Guest (Dec 27, 1999)

As promised to Bettie, here is the recipe that I am assured my grandmother used to make her _delicious_ Christmas Puddings.Confession: I have never tried this recipe myself - I can burn water!







(My method - purchase from supermarket: microwave 3 minutes ......)Disclaimer: I will not be held responsible for the after-effects of eating even *one tiny mouthful* of the following ....NB I have added my own comments in italics.*********************************************







*CHRISTMAS PUDDING*







_This should make a 4lb mixture ie 1x4lb; 2x2lb or 4x1lb puddings_Ingredients:6 oz currants8 oz brown sugar 6 oz sultanashalf teaspoon mixed spice12 oz raisins1 oz ground almonds3 oz mixed peel _(candied)_grated rind 1 lemon4 oz flour _(plain or self-raising, not sure)_ quarter grated nutmeg8 oz breadcrumbs _(white)_ 4 eggs _(size unknown)_8 oz suet _(beef)_Brandy, ale _(stout beer)_ or milkMethod:Wash and pick over the currants and sultanas, stone the raisins _(prob not necessary nowadays!)_, chop the peel; put all the ingredients into a bowl, mix thoroughly with the well-beaten eggs, add enough brandy, ale and/or milk to moisten the whole_(this is where I go wrong, because I always think it's too wet - THE WETTER THE BETTER!! - VERY soft dropping consistency - also best made with PLENTY of alcohol!!)_; pour into well-buttered mould(s), cover with buttered paper. Steam for 8 - 9 hours_(!!)_. Serve with brandy butter,_cream or icecream_._THIS SHOULD BE MADE AT LEAST TWO MONTHS (UP TO A YEAR!) IN ADVANCE, AND LEFT TO MATURE. (IF ADDING COINS THEY SHOULD BE THOROUGHLY STERILIZED BY *BOILING HARD FIRST!) On day of eating,* steam for a further 1-2 hours (according to size) to reheat._ GOOD LUCK TO ANYONE BRAVE ENOUGH TO TRY IT!!*********************************************(This is posted in memory of my grandmother, Hilda May Hardy, 1914 - 1997. There never was a dearer, sweeter, kinder person on this earth, and she is sorely missed).[This message has been edited by judamar (edited 12-27-1999).][This message has been edited by judamar (edited 12-27-1999).]


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 1999)

You did keep your promise to post this recipe--Thanks so much. That was so sweet to say that about your grandmother.I'm sure this is delicious. I've never eaten it--not even the one you buy and put in the microwave for 3 minutes!!!Love,Bettie------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

